# ببرنامج تعرف اذا كان الويندوز اصلي ولامش اصلي



## MINA SAMIR 7 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة.
انا جبتلكم برنامج بيعرف اذا كان الويندوز اصلي ولا لا وبيعرف معلومات الويندوز الي مسطب علي الجهاز ذي: السيريال وكمان متيمي باسم مين وجات تنية كتير وارجو اعجابكم وادي الينك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/64013794/9fef406a/testKEY.html
:36_22_26:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي مينا 


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا

هو في  حد  عندو وندوز  اصلي

لا اتوقع

شكرا  على البرامج​*


----------



## H O P A (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراً ....​*


----------



## faris sd4l (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوي على البرنامج ربنا يباركك



amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> _*هو في حد عندو وندوز اصلي*_​
> _*لا اتوقع*_​
> ...


 
كلامك صحيح امجد لكن شو رأيك توخد شغلة صغيرة تخلي جهازك كأنه نسخة أصلية
انا حطيته بالمرفقات نزله و غير صيغته من ملف امتداده .txt لملف امتداده .reg
و افتحه و اعمل اوك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي مينا


وربنا يعوض تعب


----------



## strong.man (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------

